# Babies! :3



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys. I want to show you guys some pictures of Hedther's babies. They are now 3 weeks and 2 days old 
One boy and one girl. 
Thanks for all


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Well i was trying but i cant seem to figure out how to post multiple pictures at once coz when i click upload only one picture shows. Lol
Here is another 
I also made an album in the photo gallery :3


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Cute hoglets! I love their coloration.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Haha. Yeah. Thanks 
Tho i cant figure out the color of the girl. The boy is definitely a Tobiano. 
The color of your "The Senator" is so awesome. :3
I want to have a hedgehog someday with the same color


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Aw, thanks! I love Algerian grays (which is what the Senator is) and their striking masks.

As for which color your girl is, it might be hard to tell until after she finishes quilling. The adult spines don't always come in exactly the same. It's fun to find out!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah, the face of your " The Senator" looks so cool like a superhero or something 
I hope my girl will have a dark color 
Thanks Draenog


----------

